# lease time question



## shebe (Jan 27, 2007)

Good Morning,

I've been having problems with my pc when it renews its "lease" time the connect stops for several minutes and sometimes I have to unplug and plug everything. Right now I don't have time to do a "big" fix, so I was wondering if there is a way to adjust how often the lease time renewed. 

It seems to me my Linsky router allowed me to set the length of time between renewals, but I can't find it on the Netgear wireless router I'm using now. Does someone know where I can access this information or is there another way to change it? (And yes I know this is not a real solution to the problem... but I really do need a quick fix.)

Thanks ever so much!
WindowsXP user


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Look for an Advanced IP Settings menu, then under DHCP Server Setup.


----------



## shebe (Jan 27, 2007)

Frank4d (hi),

Umm... Where is the advance IP settings? Is it in the "Internet connections" or in the router itself?

I checked both, but didn't see it.

Thanks again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, I really doubt it's the lease time that's an issue here. DHCP clients normally request a lease renewal when 50% of the lease time has expired, and you can expect seamless operation unless something is seriously wrong. I've changed the lease times to the lowest setting available, and the system chugs on as if nothing has happened.


----------



## rbrager (Aug 15, 2006)

There is usually a place in the router setup to specify the lease period. Mine is set to one week. I turn off the system usually every night so the lease never expires.

You should find the lease period under DHCP services.


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

I too am not completely convinced it is a lease time issue, but in the absence of any other information ...

You don't say what Netgear router you have, but on looking at my WGR614 there is no facility to adjust lease period.

It may not be the ideal solution but one way to deal with a lease expiry problem is to hard-code a static IP address into the PC (in the same subnet as the router obviously but outside the DHCP address range of the router) and then you needn't worry about lease expiry at all.


----------



## rbrager (Aug 15, 2006)

rbrager said:


> There is usually a place in the router setup to specify the lease period. Mine is set to one week. I turn off the system usually every night so the lease never expires.
> 
> You should find the lease period under DHCP services.


I have checked both of my D-LINK routers. On the DHCP page it querries:

ENABLE / DISABLE

Start IP address

Stop IP address

Lease period. <<<<<<<<<<<<<<

it allows for choices of 1,2,3 hours; 1, 2, 3 days; 1 week (the default).

Using your browser type in the router's IP address. Login as USER and you can romp around all you want. Most provide HELP texts and a FAQ. Print both and study them. write down all the settings as you browse.

When you discover where, exit and login again as "ADMIN".


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

As I said, unless the DHCP server or client is broken, you'll see absolutely no difference picking shorter or longer DHCP lease times.


----------

